# Thoughts of Yavanna



## Anamatar IV (Feb 2, 2003)

Which "breed" of Ent did you think was closer to the thought of YavannaL the Ents or Entwives? Or possibly they both strayed from her thought in that they became biased in what they enjoyed....


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 2, 2003)

Oooh this is a tough one, because the Ents were doing their job as shepherds of the trees and taking care of everything within their forest, as they were supposed to do. On the other hand, the Entwives loved beauty in nature and what not, which is also a characteristic of Yavanna, so.....I don't really know.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 2, 2003)

IMHO, they were both equally close to the thought of Yavanna. The difference in their nature occurs because of their different gender. They can't be both the same (though they pretty much look the same). Now what about huorns, or those trees whose hearts are rotten (Old Man Willow), have they strayed from the original thoughts of Yavanna?


----------



## Beleg (Jun 1, 2003)

Hmm, I agree with Ithrlyuin. But I personally think that Entwives were more closer to Yavannah's thoughts...they match Yavannah's personality better then Ents.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 1, 2003)

That's just craziness. The Ents and Entwives are one race and two genders. They are different aspects of her crazy ideas. just like any other race and the genders within it. Different aspects of the same idea.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *IMHO, they were both equally close to the thought of Yavanna. The difference in their nature occurs because of their different gender. They can't be both the same (though they pretty much look the same). Now what about huorns, or those trees whose hearts are rotten (Old Man Willow), have they strayed from the original thoughts of Yavanna? *


I agree with you (OMG I can't beliebe on my eyes ! )Your words are the right thing at the right place.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 1, 2003)

The Entwives seem to be more domineering and controlling - they liked everything to be ordered according to their wishes - and the Ents were more of the 'freelancer' type, they just let things be and enjoyed the wilderness as it is. How would this correlate to Yavanna?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 1, 2003)

They both protect nature type thingses. That's what tye were made for. The Entwives are more into flowery things, I'm guessing. The Ents are tree herders. They protect trees. That's her idea. Protecting defenseless plants.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 1, 2003)

Ents and Entwives are not the offspring of Yavanna's thoughts, like the Dwarves, but spirits called by Eru to inhabit their bodies...

Tolkien says in the letters that the theme of Ents and Entwives is a commentary on the differences between males and females. I'll try to dig that letter for you guys -- probably tomorrow.


----------



## Mahal (Jun 4, 2003)

I tought I read in a letter(im to lazy to look it up for u  ) that the Entwives were connected with yavanna and the Ents with the woods and thus with Oromë.(correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 4, 2003)

Well, they were basically 'free' maiar, but Yavanna was the one who sent them to protect the _olvar_.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 15, 2005)

Mahal said:


> I tought I read in a letter(im to lazy to look it up for u  ) that the Entwives were connected with yavanna and the Ents with the woods and thus with Oromë.(correct me if I am wrong)


Letter #247:


> No one knew whence they (Ents) came or first appeared. The High Elves said that the Valar did not mention them in the 'Music'. But some (Galadriel) were of the opinion that when Yavanna discovered the mercy of Eru to Aule in the matter of the Dwarves, she besought Eru (through Manwe) asking him to give life to things made of living things not stone, and that the Ents were either souls sent to inhabit trees, or else that slowly took the likeness of trees owing to their inborn love of trees. (Not all were good [words illegible]) The Ents thus had mastery over stone. The males were devoted to Orome, but the Wives to Yavanna.


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 17, 2005)

I think we must ask the question why there are both Ents and Entwives. They were created to be different by Yavanna. There Ent like .... and the Entwives like .... . I think she created them to protect better her creatures.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 17, 2005)

The males and the females had complemenntary (not to say contrary) roles: the ents where more into protecting/preserving things as they are, they "loved the great trees; and the wild woods, and the slopes of the high hills and they drank of the mountain -streams, and ate only such fruit as the trees let fall in their path; and they learned of the elves and spoke with the trees"; while the girls were more into controling and shaping, they "gave their minds to the lesser trees, and to the meads in the sunshine beyond the feet of the forests; and they saw the sloe in the thicket, and the wild apple and the cherry blossoming in spring, and the green herbs in the waterlands in summer, and the seeding grasses in the autumn fields. _They did not desire to speak with these things; but they wished them to hear and obey what was said to them_. The entwives ordered them to grow according to their wishes, and bear leaf and fruit to their liking; for the entwives desired order, and plenty, and peace (by which they meant that things should remain where they had set them)" (from "Treabeard, TTT). I think that both of these complementary roles were necessary; in order to avoid a "schizophrenic" (lol) unisex race, there had to be ents and entwives. Also, I think that gender is something that Eru intended to be present at most (if not every) level of beings.


----------

